# Crown molding inside bay window



## Dieter (May 4, 2009)

Hey everyone!

I'm having a problem figuring out a solution that is both practical and visually appealing. I’m hanging 3 ¾” crown that’s available at the local big box store in a bay window. I’m set on the miter saw angles, but the inside corners of the bay are rounded over instead of nice, sharp corners like in 90 deg. walls. The angle to try and cope the back of the crown seems almost prohibitive to try and do that. I’ve tried a test piece where I use biscuits and glue on the butt ends, but there is too much of a gap under the crown where it meets the wall. Has anyone done an inside corner similar to an outside bullnose corner? I thought about applying taping compound under the crown, however the walls is a darker color and the difference between the crown and wall would be magnified. Ideas?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bocolo (Jan 24, 2009)

If I understand correctly what you are asking look at this thread http://www.diychatroom.com/f14/crown-moulding-flat-ceiling-angled-wall-question-43318/. from a couple of days ago.


----------



## Dieter (May 4, 2009)

No, I have a bay window. The angles of the window are 135 deg. The ceiling is flat. The corners where the sections of the bay meet are rounded. I want to see if there is a fix for the gap where the crown's bottom edge (pointed) meets the rounded corner. Similar to a inside bullnose.


----------



## drtbk4ever (Dec 29, 2008)

Hi Dieter,

I don't have an answer for you but am wondering if you will need to do something similar to what was done on these outside corner trim pieces. But done on an inside corner.


----------



## Dieter (May 4, 2009)

Yes, that's what I'm looking for. Inside corner, bullnose for crown. Or a good looking alternative.

Thanks.


----------



## stevecornick (Oct 3, 2010)

Dieter said:


> Yes, that's what I'm looking for. Inside corner, bullnose for crown. Or a good looking alternative.
> 
> Thanks.


Hello, I'm in the same situation, I have a bay window with rounded inside corners and trying to find a solution for my 4 1/4" crown moulding. I thought of trying the bullnose method, but haven't gotten around to it yet.

Did you find a solution?
Steve


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

had an idea, but it won't work


----------



## Paulie (Nov 26, 2009)

Try laying flat stock down first and make the flat stock fit the round corner. Now you have a nice sharp corner to work with. :thumbsup:

By flat stock I mean 1/2" X 4" or something of the like.

Just saw the original post was in May or something, hopefully the OP figured it out by now.


----------

